# Fixy.com.pl - the best polish insiders forum



## fixy (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi!

 I represent polish insider bet forum and I will post here the best free analysis from our forum. If you want, you can translate our tips! GL! 

Our statistics in June:

 insidery: +12,62%

 dropping odds: +10,98%

 pozostale dyscypliny: +20%

 analizy: +24,44%insidery: +12,62%

dropping odds: +10,98%

pozostałe dyscypliny: +20%

analizy: +24,44%


http://www.fixy.com.pl


----------



## fixy (Aug 20, 2011)

http://fixy.com.pl/nk-varazdin-nk-is...0-00-t426.html

 Typ konsekwentny przeciw Varazdin. W tym klubie od pewnego czasu jest katastrofalnie nie ma pieniedzy, nie ma atmosfery, graja wiekszosc mlodziezowcy dodatkowo teraz jeszcze sa oslabienia w tym meczu 3 zawodnikow. Jako ze goscie do mocnych druzyn nie naleza dlatego gram:

 Typ +1,0 na Istra
 kurs 1.63
 stawka 6/10

 Tagi: fixy, fixy bukmacherskie, Insider, Insidery, insider bet, insiderbet, dropping odds, spadajace kursy, Forum Bukmacherskie, ustawki,Chat Bukmacherski, 3 for 3, mecze 3 for 3, Uklady, Kontuzje, Oslabienia, Valuebet, Spadki kursow, Forum z Insiderami


----------



## fixy (Aug 20, 2011)

Our statistics (yield) in July:


 insidery: +32,43%

 dropping odds: + 79,70%

 pozostale dyscypliny: - 17,75%

 analizy: +21,75%


----------



## fixy (Aug 22, 2011)

Without polish signs:

 Mecz: Dordrecht - Willem II
 Typ: Willem II Ahc 0
 Kurs: 1.67
 Stawka: 6/10

 Mecz potencjalnego kandydata do awansu (Willem II) z ekpia, ktora najprawdopodobniej zakonczy ten sezon ponzej 10 miejsca. 

 Z Dordrecht w okienku transferowym odeszlo kilku waznych graczy. Klub ze wzgledow finansowych nie zrobil wzmocnien i zadowolil sie jedynie wypozyczeniem mlodych talentow z pierwszoligowego Den Haag.

 Willem II po spadku zatrzymal wiekszosc zawodnikow z poprzedniego sezonu a zarzad wyklada spore sumy, aby jak najszybciej wocic do Eredivisie.

 W jutrzejszym spotkaniu Dordrecht ma kilku graczy, ktorych wystep jest bardzo niepewny. Prawdopodobnie nie zobaczymy: Wilmera Kousemakera, Dannego Posta, Patijna i Lopesa.

Tagi: fixy,  fixy.com.pl ,  fixy bukmacherskie, Insider, Insidery, insider bet, insiderbet, dropping odds, spadajace kursy,  Forum Bukmacherskie, ustawki,Chat Bukmacherski, 3 for 3, mecze 3 for 3, Uklady, Kontuzje, Oslabienia, Valuebet, Spadki kursow, Forum z Insiderami


----------



## fixy (Aug 22, 2011)

http://fixy.com.pl/manchester-united...1-00-t433.html

 Mecz: Manchester Utd. - Tottenham
 Typ: Tottenham Ahc +1
 Kurs: 1.74
 Stawka: 6/10

 Manchester wystapi bez kilku bardzo waznych zawodnikow. Ze wzgledu na kontuzje nie zagraja: Vidic, Rio Ferdinand, Rafael, Evra, Fletcher, Bebe i Javier Hernandez.

 Ferguson znow bedzie musial wystawic odmlodzony i nieco rezerwowy sklad, ktory wystapil juz w meczu z West Bromwich (wygrana Man U 2-1) i pokazal sie z raczej marnej strony.

 Dla londynczykow to dopiero pierwsze spotkanie w lidze (debiut odwolany przez zamieszki w Londynie), jednak w LE potwierdzili, ze sa w swietnej formie pokonujac na wyjezdzie Hearts az 5-0!

 Tagi: fixy, fixy bukmacherskie, Insider, Insidery, insider bet, insiderbet, dropping odds, spadajace kursy, Forum Bukmacherskie, ustawki,Chat Bukmacherski, 3 for 3, mecze 3 for 3, Uklady, Kontuzje, Oslabienia, Valuebet, Spadki kursow, Forum z Insiderami


----------



## fixy (Aug 22, 2011)

You can translate our best bets and insider analysis in Google Translator!


----------



## fixy (Aug 23, 2011)

Spotkanie: APOEL-WISLA
Dyscyplina: Pilka Nozna, LM-kwalifikacje 20:45
Typ: Awans Wisla
Kurs: 1.50
Analiza:

Polski zespol jest blisko wywalczenia Ligi Mistrzow.Na wlasnym stadionie pokonali APOEL 1-0.Teraz moim zdaniem beda chcieli trzymac sie wyniku remisowego.Trener Wisly Robert Maaskant dal w ostatnim meczu odpoczac prawie calemu podstawowemu zestawieniu.Ich rywale takze odpoczywali.Wisla od szesciu spotkan nie przegrala na wyjezdzie.Na pilkarzy Wisly Krakow ciazy ogromna presja i na pewno nie beda chcieli gonic wyniku.Ja wieze w polski zespol a Maor Melikson pewnie zagra.W zespole gospodarzy zabraknie ,Estebana Solariego i Aldo Adorno.W takim meczu statystyki sa niewazne, chociaz one moim zdaniem sa kolo remisu.


Jazda Jazda Jazda Biala Gwiazda !!!

http://fixy.com.pl/23-08-11-20-45-apoel-wis-a-t436.html

Tagi: fixy,  fixy.com.pl ,  fixy bukmacherskie, Insider, Insidery, insider bet, insiderbet, dropping odds, spadajace kursy,  Forum Bukmacherskie, ustawki,Chat Bukmacherski, 3 for 3, mecze 3 for 3, Uklady, Kontuzje, Oslabienia, Valuebet, Spadki kursow, Forum z Insiderami


----------



## fixy (Sep 1, 2011)

http://fixy.com.pl/niemcy-u21-san-marin ... -t445.html

Typ : over 6,5
Kurs : 1,49
Pewnosc : 7/10
Powód: 
Kolejny dzień, w którym Patent da zarobić! Dominujące overy to 7,5 i 8,5 a niektóre buki zasypiają i trzymają po dobrym kursie 6,5! AH na ten mecz to standardowo -7,5 
Polecam!!!


Tagi: fixy,  fixy.com.pl ,  fixy bukmacherskie, Insider, Insidery, insider bet, insiderbet, dropping odds, spadajace kursy,  Forum Bukmacherskie, ustawki, Chat Bukmacherski, 3 for 3, mecze 3 for 3, Uklady, Kontuzje, Oslabienia, Valuebet, Spadki kursow, Forum z Insiderami


----------



## fixy (Sep 6, 2011)

http://fixy.com.pl/rumunia-francja-6-09-20-30-t449.html

Rumunia - Francja 6.09 20:30
Typ : under 2,5
Kurs : 1,60
Pewność : 5/10

Powody:

Prawdopodobny skład Rumunii to Tătăruşanu – Săpunaru, Chiricheş, D.Goian, Raţ – Cociş, Bourceanu, C.Lazăr – Nicoliţă, B.Stancu, Cr.Tănase = bardzo słaby atak. Brak Mutu czy Maricy sprawia, że nie ma kto strzelać goli. 

Ostatnie rezultaty: 

29.03.2011: România – Luxemburg 3-1 [Adrian Mutu 24, 68, Ianis Zicu 78 - Lars Gerson 22] 
03.06.2011: România – Bosnia-Herzegovina 3-0 [Adrian Mutu 37, Ciprian Marica 41, 55
08.06.2011: Brazil – România 1-0 [Fred 23] 
12.06.2011: Paraguay – România 2-0 [Nelson Valdez 2, Roque Santa Cruz 29] 
10.08.2011: San Marino – România 0-1 [Ovidiu Herea 72]
02.09. 2011: Luxemburg – România 0-2 [Gabriel Torje 34, 45] 

Z drugiej strony słaba Francja. Ze względu na kłótnię z trenerem może nie wystąpić Nasri, Ribery nadal się nie odnalazł. Ostatni mecz z Albanią wygrany 1-2, dużo szczęścia i tak naprawdę słaba Francja. Do tego w drużynie Francji będzie aż 5 zmian i ta drużyna nie jest regularnie zgrywana. Skład:

Lloris (Lyon); Sagna (Arsenal), Rami (Valence), Abidal (Barcelone), Evra (Manchester United); MVila (Rennes), Cabaye (Newcastle); Valbuena (Marseille) or Rémy (Marseille), Martin (Sochaux), Ribéry (Bayern) - Benzema (R. Madrid)


Pozdro

Tagi: fixy,  fixy.com.pl ,  fixy bukmacherskie, Insider, Insidery, insider bet, insiderbet, dropping odds, spadajace kursy,  Forum Bukmacherskie, ustawki, Chat Bukmacherski, 3 for 3, mecze 3 for 3, Uklady, Kontuzje, Oslabienia, Valuebet, Spadki kursow, Forum z Insiderami


----------



## fixy (Sep 8, 2011)

Typ : over 2,5 
 Kurs : 1,40 
 Pewnosc : 6/10 
 Powód: 
 Tym razem sobie zaprzecze i postawie na coś, na co kursy rosną, a nie spadają. U większości buków 1,3 a w jednym wzrosty na 1,4. Widze tu probe gry na underdoga, choc roznica klas jest tutaj tak duza, ze te trzy gole powinny pasc bez problemu. 

 Sklady 


 Juventus: Storari, Motta, Barzagli, Bonucci, De Ceglie, Pazienza, Vidal, Pepe, Del Piero, Quagliarella, Giaccherini. 
 Ławka rezerwowych: Buffon, Sorensen, Grosso, Lichtsteiner, Chiellini, Elia, Estigarribia, Marchisio, Marrone, Matri, Toni. 
 Trener: Antonio Conte. 

 Notts County: Nelson, Kelly, Edwards, Stirling, Sheenan, Judge, Allen, Mahon, Hughes J., Hughes L., Burgees. 
 Ławka rezerwowych: Burch, Benchelif, Hawley, Pearce, Hollis, Demontagnac, Bishop, Nicholas, Ravenhill, Davis, Thompson. 
 Trener: Allen. 


 Zapraszam do komentowania meczu i typu przed rozpoczeciem, a nie po gdy kazdy jest cwany! 


 Tagi: fixy, fixy.com.pl , fixy bukmacherskie, Insider, Insidery, insider bet, insiderbet, dropping odds, spadajace kursy, Forum Bukmacherskie, ustawki, Chat Bukmacherski, 3 for 3, mecze 3 for 3, Uklady, Kontuzje, Oslabienia, Valuebet, Spadki kursow, Forum z Insiderami


http://fixy.com.pl/juventus-notts-count ... -t451.html


----------



## fixy (Sep 10, 2011)

POLISH INSIDER: http://fixy.com.pl/10-09-11-19-00-lucko ... -t456.html

Lucko – Cibalia 
Chorwacja 10.09.11 19:00
Typ: 1
Kurs: 2.35
Pewność: 4/10

 Mój typ - insider opiera się na informacji od znajomego i linkach popierających ten zakład, więc chciałbym się nim z wami podzielić. W drużynie Cibalii panuje wirus którym na początku tygodnia było zarażonych kilkunastu zawodników, kilku na pewno nie będzie w stanie zagrać w tym spotkaniu, a pozostali będą osłabieni po chorobie. Zarząd drużyny gości złożył wniosek o przełożenie spotkania na inny termin z powodu tegoż wirusa, wniosek został odrzucony i mecz się odbędzie. To, że zarząd składa taki wniosek to znaczy że będzie u nich ciężko ze składem do pokonania Lucko, a warto dodać że te drużyny w tym sezonie będą walczyły o utrzymanie. Dodatkowo kursy na Lucko już spadają po kilkanaście procent więc trzeba się spieszyć. Insidery
 Tutaj więcej informacji: 

www.hnk-cibalia.hr/novosti/345-hoe-li-z ... a-nk-luko- 

 Tagi: fixy, fixy.com.pl , fixy bukmacherskie, Insider, Insidery, insider bet, insiderbet, dropping odds, spadajace kursy, Forum Bukmacherskie, ustawki, Chat Bukmacherski, 3 for 3, mecze 3 for 3, Uklady, Kontuzje, Oslabienia, Valuebet, Spadki kursow, Forum z Insiderami


----------



## fixy (Sep 10, 2011)

POLISH INSIDER – POLISH LEAGUE

http://fixy.com.pl/10-09-11-13-30-gks-b ... -t455.html

GKS Bełchatów - Widzew Łódź
T-Mobile Ekstraklasa 10.09.11 13:30
Typ: DNB2
Kurs: 2.20
Pewność: 6/10

Mimo tego, ze w tym insiderze kursy minimalnie faworyzuja gospodarzy to ja uwazam ze w tym spotkaniu Belchatow zaliczy kolejna porazke. Belchatowianie w pieciu kolejkach zdolali wygrac tylko raz z beniaminkiem z Bielsko Bialej, w reszcie spotkan juz nie bylo tak kolorowo i schodzili z boiska 4 razy pokonani. Poza meczem z Podbeskidziem GKS-a nie grala zbyt dobrze zarowno w ofensywie jak i w obronie. Widzew gra zaskakujaco dobrze w poczatku sezonu, wielu skazywalo ich na bardzo slaby sezon a w najgorszym wypadku nawet spadek z Ekstraklasy, a to ze wzgledu na odejscie kilku kluczowych pilkarzy. Lodzianie na przeciw wszystkim nie przegrali meczu w tym sezonie wygrywajac 2 spotkania i 3 remisujac, warto dodac, ze nie z byle kim bo na inauguracje zremisowali z Biala Gwiazda 1:1 oraz w ostatniej kolejce wygrali na wyjezdzie ze Slaskiem Wroclaw 1:2. W Belchatowie dodatkowo zostala wprowadzona zmiana na stanowisku trenerskim z ktorego zostal zwolniony Janas. Belchatow w ostatnich 3 spotkaniach wygrywal u siebie z Widzewem, ale na dzien dzisiejszy(wedlug mnie oczywiscie) Widzew jest duzo lepszym zespolem i nie wroci do domu chocby bez punktu, dlatego zabezpieczam moj zaklad typem Draw No Bet. Real insider.

Tagi: fixy,  fixy.com.pl ,  fixy bukmacherskie, Insider, Insidery, insider bet, insiderbet, dropping odds, spadajace kursy,  Forum Bukmacherskie, ustawki, Chat Bukmacherski, 3 for 3, mecze 3 for 3, Uklady, Kontuzje, Oslabienia, Valuebet, Spadki kursow, Forum z Insiderami


----------



## fixy (Sep 10, 2011)

POLISH INSIDER – KLICZKO ADAMEK FIGHT

http://fixy.com.pl/10-09-2011-tomasz-ad ... -t457.html

Tomasz Adamek - Witali Kliczko
typ: 1
kurs: 5,40
stawka: 2/10

kurs na polaka bardzo wysoki.. buki nie dają mniejszych szans Adamkowi, jednak ja pokusze sie postawic na górala.. Adamek niedawno wszedł do wagi cięzkiej ale juz pokazał ze potrafi walczyc z dobrymi bokserami i nie stracił szybkosci, chociaz musiał przybrac masy.. rok temu adamek nie był gotowy na taką walke.. ale teraz wydaje mi sie ze rozpracuje starszego z braci z ukrainy i wygra..

Tagi: fixy,  fixy.com.pl ,  fixy bukmacherskie, Insider, Insidery, insider bet, insiderbet, dropping odds, spadajace kursy,  Forum Bukmacherskie, ustawki, Chat Bukmacherski, 3 for 3, mecze 3 for 3, Uklady, Kontuzje, Oslabienia, Valuebet, Spadki kursow, Forum z Insiderami


----------



## fixy (Sep 12, 2011)

http://fixy.com.pl/typy-by-master-t465.html

Dyscyplina: Pilka nozna, Szwecja Allsvenskan
Spotkanie: IF Elfsborg - Gais Göteborg 12-09-11 19:00
Typ: 1
Kurs: 1.55 
6/10

Elfsborg w meczach na wlasnym stadionie radzi sobie znakomicie ostatni mecz przegral u siebie z obecnym liderem
Mon 18/10/2010 Elfsborg 1 - 3 Helsingborg, a wiec jest niepokonany od 12 spotkan ligowych. Elfsborg nie przegral jeszcze z GAIS u siebie.

Tagi: fixy,  fixy.com.pl ,  fixy bukmacherskie, Insider, Insidery, insider bet, insiderbet, dropping odds, spadajace kursy,  Forum Bukmacherskie, ustawki, Chat Bukmacherski, 3 for 3, mecze 3 for 3, Uklady, Kontuzje, Oslabienia, Valuebet, Spadki kursow, Forum z Insiderami


----------



## fixy (Sep 13, 2011)

http://fixy.com.pl/ustawa-hazardowa-f22.html

Hazard Law in Poland 

Ustawa Hazardowa w Polsce – realne informacje dla graczy

Znalazłem pewien artykuł o najbliższych działaniach Komisji Europejskiej dotyczących hazardu w UE.


By Amanda Carter Sunday, September 11, 2011
EU Parliament to vote on online gambling laws

With a vote on how to regulate EU gambling scheduled for September 19, members of the European Parliament (MEPs) are torn between permitting individual member states to create their own laws or requiring adherence to EU-wide legislation. 


The debate between those supporting internal versus international online gambling legislation is a complicated and longstanding one. A green paper issued March 24 by Jürgen Creutzmann, Liberal MEP from Germany, suggested online gambling legislation be regulated throughout the EU. Though Creutzmann dismissed the notion of uniform laws governing all EU member states, he did call for greater cooperation among them.


Said Creutzmann: "Member states alone are not in a position to regulate all areas of internet gambling. Much-expanded co-operation between national regulatory bodies is therefore essential.”


At present, individual member states oversee online gambling websites at their discretion. Some have elected to regulate online gambling; others have banned it entirely; and still others have chosen to simply ignore its existence entirely. Because online gambling is an activity that operates without regard for national borders, these different approaches create a variety of issues, among them taxation, competition and consumer protection.


Hence the reason that some EU lawmakers view EU-wide standardization as crucial.


If the MEPs are able to reach an agreement as to legislation on September 19, a final vote will be held October 12 in Brussels.

Tagi: fixy,  fixy.com.pl ,  fixy bukmacherskie, Insider, Insidery, insider bet, insiderbet, dropping odds, spadajace kursy,  Forum Bukmacherskie, ustawki, Chat Bukmacherski, 3 for 3, mecze 3 for 3, Uklady, Kontuzje, Oslabienia, Valuebet, Spadki kursow, Forum z Insiderami


----------



## fixy (Sep 14, 2011)

http://fixy.com.pl/steaua-bukareszt-sch ... -t468.html

Steaua Bukareszt - Schalke 04 15.09.11 21:05
Typ : 2 DNB
Kurs : 1,67
Pewnosc : 6/10


Steaua ma duze problemy ze stadionem, przez co po raz kolejny rozegra mecz na zaprzyjaznionym stadionie Cluj Napoca. Do tego dospodarze będą mieli poważne osłabienie na prawej obronie po sprzedaży Banela Nicolity. Moze nie zagrac takze Matei .

W ostatnim meczu przegrali 0-3 z Gazem Metan, co także wskazuje na ich słabszą formę. Oba kluby sa jednak bardzo skoncentrowane, by nie przegrac i sadze, ze DNB jest tutaj najlepszym wyjsciem.

Tagi: fixy,  fixy.com.pl ,  fixy bukmacherskie, Insider, Insidery, insider bet, insiderbet, dropping odds, spadajace kursy,  Forum Bukmacherskie, ustawki, Chat Bukmacherski, 3 for 3, mecze 3 for 3, Uklady, Kontuzje, Oslabienia, Valuebet, Spadki kursow, Forum z Insiderami


----------



## fixy (Sep 15, 2011)

Źródło: http://fixy.com.pl/15-09-15-00-slowacja ... -t472.html

Słowacja - Polska
15.00. ME Siatkówka mężczyzn, Czechy.
Typ: 2
Kurs: 1.45
Pewność: 6/10

Polacy w ćwierćfinale - to jedyna dobra wiadomość patrząc na grę naszych. Mimo wygranej, styl gry nie zachwyca, nierówna gra, elementarne błędy zarówno w ataku jak i bloku. Ale starczy tego narzekania. Jesteśmy w ćwierćfinale, na naszej drodze stoi teraz ponownie drużyna Słowacji, która ograła nas przedwczoraj, ale.... no właśnie. Pisałem o tym przy okazji poprzedniego typu na wczorajszy mecz. Polakom w myśl idiotycznego regulaminu opłacała się przegrana, a do tego Castellani wystawił skład jak na sparing z rezerwami wietnamskiej reprezentacji akademickiej kobiet (o ile taka w ogóle istnieje . Stąd dzisiaj wydaje mi się że z wygraną nie powinno być większego problemu, do grania troszkę nie skłania niski kurs, ale cóż tam. Do boju Polsko, niech zaśpiewa nasz tenor do kotleta Torzewski i do półfinału!!

Tagi: fixy,  fixy.com.pl ,  fixy bukmacherskie, Insider, Insidery, insider bet, insiderbet, dropping odds, spadajace kursy,  Forum Bukmacherskie, ustawki, Chat Bukmacherski, 3 for 3, mecze 3 for 3, Uklady, Kontuzje, Oslabienia, Valuebet, Spadki kursow, Forum z Insiderami


----------



## fixy (Sep 16, 2011)

Slavia Praga - Dukla Praga 16.09 19,00
Typ : 2DNB
Kurs : 2.50
Pewnosc : 3/10

Powódodobno zabraknie paru ważnych graczy w drużynie gospodarzy,a zastąpić ich mają nowi jeszcze nie zgrani z drużyną piłkarze.Kursy na wygraną gości lecą w dół.Jeszcze w środę był w większości firm bukmacherskich 5.00-6.00 a teraz 3.00-3.50.Slavia w lidze gra kiepsko i po 6 kolejkach prezentuje się bilansem 1-2-3 a ostatni mecz to porażka na wyjeździe z Jabloncem 4-0.Dukla troszkę lepiej i bilans 2-1-3 a ostatni mecz to wygrana u siebie 4-0 także widać ostatnią formę obu drużyn.

Źródło: http://fixy.com.pl/slavia-praga-dukla-p ... -t478.html

Tagi: fixy,  fixy.com.pl ,  fixy bukmacherskie, Insider, Insidery, insider bet, insiderbet, dropping odds, spadajace kursy,  Forum Bukmacherskie, ustawki, Chat Bukmacherski, 3 for 3, mecze 3 for 3, Uklady, Kontuzje, Oslabienia, Valuebet, Spadki kursow, Forum z Insiderami


----------



## fixy (Sep 16, 2011)

Fixed match – Polish 3rd League!!!


W ostatnich latach Nielba grala bardzo ofensywnie to byl ich jedyny atut bardzo dobrzy napadziory. W tym sezonie zespol sie posypal odeszli najlepsi zawodnicy dlatego w tym sezonie bedzie walka ogromna o utrzymanie. Naprzeciw staje najsilniejszy kadrowo zespol 2 ligi, ktory nie moze nie awansowac , w tej lidze doswiadczenie to duzy atut. Ten mecz powinien wygladac prawie ze jednostronnie, trudno wyobrazic mi sie inny wynik niz zwyciestwo gosci z Legnicy zreszta sami kibice gospodarzy twierdza ze wygrana Miedzianki poprostu byc musi. Spodziewalem sie kurs na poziomie 1.6 .

Typ 2 
kurs 2.25
7/10

Źródło: http://fixy.com.pl/nielba-miedz-18-09-1 ... -t484.html

Tagi: fixy,  fixy.com.pl ,  fixy bukmacherskie, Insider, Insidery, insider bet, insiderbet, dropping odds, spadajace kursy,  Forum Bukmacherskie, ustawki, Chat Bukmacherski, 3 for 3, mecze 3 for 3, Uklady, Kontuzje, Oslabienia, Valuebet, Spadki kursow, Forum z Insiderami


----------



## fixy (Sep 17, 2011)

Azoty Puławy-Traveland-Społem Olsztyn
Piłka ręczna.Polska.Ekstraklasa.17.09.11 godz.18:00
Typ-1
Kurs-1.65
Pewność-6/10

Bardzo duże spadki na wygraną gospodarzy.Z 2.05 do nawet 1.45.Przyczyną takich spadków sa napewno spore absencje w zespole z Mazur,a także obecna forma obu zespołów.
Gospodarze sezon zaczeli od remisu u siebie ze Stalą Mielec,następnie cieszyli się ze zwycięstwa na wyjeździe z mocnym w ubiegłym sezonie Kwidzynie.Wygrali tam 24-22.Olsztynianie pomimo sprowadzeniu kilku dobrych graczy i zapowiedzi,że w obecnym sezonie będą czołową ekipą ligi sezon zaczeli od dwóch porażek-planowa w Płocku 32-26,oraz niespodziewana na własnym parkiecie z Chrobrym Głogów 21-27.Obecnie Olsztynianie zajmują ostatnie miejsce w tabeli z dorobkiem 0 punktów i myślę ,że po jutrzejszym meczu ich dorobek punktowy się nie powiększy.A to za sprawą nieobecności w składzie kilku czołowych zawodników.
Nie wystąpią:
cytat ze strony oficjalnej klubu''Warmia ma duże kłopoty. Wyłączeni z gry są Mateusz Kopyciński i Dominik Płócienniczak, kontuzjowani: Mariusz Gujski, Damian Moszczyński i Kazimierz Kotliński. O ich ewentualnym występie w Puławach decyzja zapadnie w dniu meczu. Mamy bardzo ograniczone możliwości na lewym skrzydle, nie wspominając już braku zgrania, bo na treningu nie ma kompletu.''

Źródło: http://fixy.com.pl/azoty-pulawy-travela ... -t481.html

Tagi: fixy,  fixy.com.pl ,  fixy bukmacherskie, Insider, Insidery, insider bet, insiderbet, dropping odds, spadajace kursy,  Forum Bukmacherskie, ustawki, Chat Bukmacherski, 3 for 3, mecze 3 for 3, Uklady, Kontuzje, Oslabienia, Valuebet, Spadki kursow, Forum z Insiderami


----------



## fixy (Sep 17, 2011)

Źródło: http://fixy.com.pl/vagner-rocha-vs-cody ... -t485.html

Vagner Rocha vs Cody McKenzie 02,00 17.09
UFC Fight Night
Typ: 1
Kurs: 1.61
Pewność: 4/10

Vagner Rocha to fenomenalny zawodnik BJJ i posiadacz czarnego pasa tej że dyscypliny,zwycięzca wielu zawodów na całym świecie.Na co dzień trenuje w teamie Pablo Popovitcha z świetnymi zawodnikami parterowymi.
Jak na razie mało doświadczenia w MMA ale jak że wielka baza doświadczenia z turniejów amatorskich i profesjonalnych.Jest to jego 2 walka w UFC,pierwszą przegrał na pkt z dobrym przekrojowym zawodnikiem który walczy w walce wieczoru na tej gali Jakiem Ellenbergerem.W walce pokazał że ma serce do walki i przegrał minimalnie na pkt.
Jego przeciwnik to samozwańczy król gilotyny gdyż na 12 zwycięskich walk 11 wygrał poprzez właśnie gilotynę.
Ale walki były na słabych galach z nie oszukujmy się dość kiepskimi zawodnikami.Stójka to tragedia wali na oślep cepy i uderza bez pomysłu.Ratują go tylko zapasy ale w starciu z tak doświadczonym zawodnikiem BJJ raczej na nic mu się nie zdadzą.
Jeśli Rocha będzie dużo obalał i kontrolował walkę w parterze to jest jak najbardzie w stanie wygrać na pkt albo poprzez poddanie.



Tagi: fixy,  fixy.com.pl ,  fixy bukmacherskie, Insider, Insidery, insider bet, insiderbet, dropping odds, spadajace kursy,  Forum Bukmacherskie, ustawki, Chat Bukmacherski, 3 for 3, mecze 3 for 3, Uklady, Kontuzje, Oslabienia, Valuebet, Spadki kursow, Forum z Insiderami


----------



## fixy (Sep 18, 2011)

Źródło: http://fixy.com.pl/alemannia-aachen-gre ... -t491.html

Niemcy.2 Bundesliga
Alemannia Aachen - Greuther Furth 
Typ-2
Kurs-2.01
Stawka-5/10
Mecz ostatniej drużyny ligi z liderem.Typ oparty głównie na statystykach,oraz ogólnej formie obu zespołów.
Goście bez osłabień,u gospodarzy braki nieweiele znaczące,graczy którzy jeszcze w tym sezonie nie zagrali,więc nie będę ich wymieniał.Jedynym osłabieniem jest brak obrońcy Mario Erba,który jak dotąd wystąpił w sześciu meczach.Nieobecny będzie również trener dzisiejszych gospodarzy.

1.Furth(6-0-1)17:5 (na wyjeździe 3-0-0 9:1)
18.Aachen (0-3-4)1:8(u siebie 0-1-2 0:4) 

Jedyna porażka zesołu Furth miała miejsce na inauguracje sezonu z Frankfurtem.Następnie odnieśli oni sześć zwycięstw z rzędu.Przy obecnej formie nie wierzę,że gracze gospodarzy przerwą tę serie.


Tagi: fixy,  fixy.com.pl ,  fixy bukmacherskie, Insider, Insidery, insider bet, insiderbet, dropping odds, spadajace kursy,  Forum Bukmacherskie, ustawki, Chat Bukmacherski, 3 for 3, mecze 3 for 3, Uklady, Kontuzje, Oslabienia, Valuebet, Spadki kursow, Forum z Insiderami


----------



## fixy (Sep 20, 2011)

Źródło: http://fixy.com.pl/21-09-16-00-ruch-rad ... -t495.html

Ruch Radzionków - Polonia Warszawa
Puchar Polski 1/16 Finału, Radzionków
Typ: 2
Kurs: 1.85
Pewność: 4/10

Czwarta w Ekstraklasie Polonia w 1/16 trafia na I-ligowy Ruch - aktualnie 8 drużynę w tabeli. Gospodarze podbudowani ostatnią wygraną z Wartą Poznań w lidze, oraz mając w składzie braci Maków wciąż może liczyć na sprawienie niespodzianki. Jednakże Polonia W-wa nie zamierza wcale składać broni i bać się żółto-czarnych. Do tego w klubie panuje euforia po wygranych derbach stolicy i mimo kilku drobnych urazów nikt nie liczy się nawet z możliwością porażki w tym meczu. Ostatnio prezio Wojciechowski i treneiro Zieliński mieli odrobinkę nie po drodze, no ale po takim zwycięstwie wszystko zostanie przebaczone i chłopcy spokojnie rozbiją Ruch. Niektórzy powiedzą że to puchary i tu nie takie niespodzianki już się zdarzały, no ale to jest Polonia i Wojciechowski nie odpuszcza chłopakom żadnych rozgrywek, tym bardziej że jak się może okazać na finiszu dla Polonii tylko puchar może stać się przepustką do Ligi Europejskiej.

Tagi: fixy,  fixy.com.pl ,  fixy bukmacherskie, Insider, Insidery, insider bet, insiderbet, dropping odds, spadajace kursy,  Forum Bukmacherskie, ustawki, Chat Bukmacherski, 3 for 3, mecze 3 for 3, Uklady, Kontuzje, Oslabienia, Valuebet, Spadki kursow, Forum z Insiderami


----------



## fixy (Sep 22, 2011)

Źródło: http://fixy.com.pl/22-09-16-00-flota-wi ... -t501.html

Flota - Wisła 
Puchar Polski, Świnoujście
Typ: 2
Kurs: 1.8
Pewność: 5/10

Zastanawiałem się czy typować ten meczyk. I się zastanowiłem. Nie typuję... no dobra, raz kozie śmierć. Więc jutro Wisełka zabawi się na kameralnym i pięknie położonym wśród drzew parkowych (wiem, byłem, widziałem) stadionie Floty w Pucharze Polski. Wprawdzie odpadali już w tym tygodniu murowani faworyci swoich meczy - Lechia, Korona, Zagłębie, Jaga, jednak firmy, które chcą się liczyć w walce o końcowy sukces nie odpuszczają - Lech, Legia, Polonia rozgromiły swoich oponentów wysoko, Wisła jutro zrobi to samo. Po zwycięstwie nad Bełchatowem piłkarze potrenowali trochę w Krakowie i polecieli nad morze zaaklimatyzować się i łyknąć trochę jodu. Prawdopodobnie do dyspozycji Maskaant będzie miał wszystkich graczy, jedynie na drobny uraz narzekał Chavez ale i on raczej zdąży się wykurować. W drugiej drużynie I ligi wszystko zapięte na ostatni guzik, pełny skład grający w lidze będzie gotowy na mecz, w klubie po derbach Pomorza z Pogonią Szczecin panuje umiarkowany optymizm bo w końcu przyjeżdża mistrz kraju.
Jedynym zmartwieniem może być ogólna forma Wisły. W Ekstraklasie środek tabeli, w Lidze Europejskiej baty na dzień dobry... Ale mimo to wydaje mi się że będą bęcki i Flota na całego "popłynie" z nurtem Wisły

Tagi: fixy,  fixy.com.pl ,  fixy bukmacherskie, Insider, Insidery, insider bet, insiderbet, dropping odds, spadajace kursy,  Forum Bukmacherskie, ustawki, Chat Bukmacherski, 3 for 3, mecze 3 for 3, Uklady, Kontuzje, Oslabienia, Valuebet, Spadki kursow, Forum z Insiderami


----------



## fixy (Sep 22, 2011)

Źrodlo: http://fixy.com.pl/22-09-19-45-servette ... -t502.html

FLOTA SWINOUJSCIE – WISLA KRAKOW 2-4 !!! ))


Na dzisiaj specjalny insider w dziale insidery! Aby go obejrzec z podanego wyzej linku nalezy sie zalogowac.


SPECIAL INSIDER FOR TODAY – IF YOU WANT SEE IT, REGISTER AND USE THIS LINK: 

http://fixy.com.pl/22-09-19-45-servette ... -t502.html


Tagi: fixy,  fixy.com.pl ,  fixy bukmacherskie, Insider, Insidery, insider bet, insiderbet, dropping odds, spadajace kursy,  Forum Bukmacherskie, ustawki, Chat Bukmacherski, 3 for 3, mecze 3 for 3, Uklady, Kontuzje, Oslabienia, Valuebet, Spadki kursow, Forum z Insiderami


----------



## fixy (Sep 23, 2011)

Źrodlo: http://fixy.com.pl/23-09-20-30-bulgaria-rosja-t503.html

Na dzisiaj analiza otwarta, wczorajszy insider +++ :

Bułgaria - Rosja
ME Siatkarek, Włochy
Typ: 0:3
Kurs: 1.5
Pewność: 4/10 

Rosja to w siatkówce potęga. Czy to męskiej czy żeńskiej. Wprawdzie panowie nie potrafili potwierdzić tego na ostatnich ME, jednakże z panienkami rzecz ma się inaczej. Gamova, Goncharova potrafią we dwie wygrać mecz. Przed mistrzostwami rosyjski świat siatkówki zelektryzowała wiadomość że na mistrzostwa nie pojedzie nr 2 kadry Rosji Lubov Sokolova. Niektórzy obawiali się nawet, że zawodniczka ogłosi zakończenie kariery reprezentacyjnej. Jednakże wczoraj sama zawodniczka rozwiała obawy wszystkich informując że dołącza do kadry we Włoszech i zespół może na nią liczyć Natomiast u Bułgarek wiadomo że nie zagra najlepsza zawodniczka kadry Janeva wykluczona przed mistrzostwami z kadry na 2 lata za niesportowy tryb życia oraz krytykę pracy trenera. Ponadto w całej kadrze Bułgarii niespecjalnie dobrze się dzieje, z pracy miesiąc przed mistrzostwami został zwolniony trener kadry Baltic, którego to krytykowała właśnie Janeva za metody pracy, dodatkowo występ kilku innych siatkarek na mistrzostwach był do ostatniej chwili niepewny. Jest to więc kadra niepełna, sklecona naprętce, wewnętrznie niespójna z nowym trenerem. Także myślę że będzie to jednostronny mecz i inny wynik byłby sporą niespodzianką.




Tagi: fixy,  fixy.com.pl ,  fixy bukmacherskie, Insider, Insidery, insider bet, insiderbet, dropping odds, spadajace kursy,  Forum Bukmacherskie, ustawki, Chat Bukmacherski, 3 for 3, mecze 3 for 3, Uklady, Kontuzje, Oslabienia, Valuebet, Spadki kursow, Forum z Insiderami


----------



## fixy (Sep 23, 2011)

Źrodlo: http://fixy.com.pl/23-09-20-30-bulgaria-rosja-t503.html

Kolejny typ bezbłędnego TRB na +++++ Już jutro specjalny insider z 3 ligi polskiej! Oczywiście insider za darmo!



Tagi: fixy,  fixy.com.pl ,  fixy bukmacherskie, Insider, Insidery, insider bet, insiderbet, dropping odds, spadajace kursy,  Forum Bukmacherskie, ustawki, Chat Bukmacherski, 3 for 3, mecze 3 for 3, Uklady, Kontuzje, Oslabienia, Valuebet, Spadki kursow, Forum z Insiderami


----------



## fixy (Sep 24, 2011)

Źrodlo: http://fixy.com.pl/rakow-czestochowa-el ... -t506.html

Na dzisiaj prawdziwy insider z 3 ligi polskiej. 

Real insider from 3dr polish league.

W 11 kolejce II ligi zachodniej lider wybiera sie do Czestochowy na mecz z tamtejszym Rakowem . Od razu kursy wydawaly mi sie zle ustawione, gdyz dla mnie Rakow jest tutaj faworytem. Goscie powinni juz opuszczac fotel lidera bo tak na prawde sa lepszym sredniakiem ligowym i za pare spotkan pewnie wroca w miejsca 6-8. Tak jak w poprzednim sezonie tak i w tym Elanowcy powinni ciułać pkt glownie u siebie, na wyjazdach jednak traca i tracic beda bardzo wiele, w tym sezonie 4 mecze w tym 2 zwyciestwa i 2 porazki notuja poza domem. Zwyciestwo z poki co slabiutka Nielba 2-1 czy beniaminkiem z Kalisza 2-1 mnie jakos szczegolnie nie ''rajcuje''. Natomiast gdy mieli dalsze wyjazdy wowczas przergrywali odpowiednio z Kluczborkiem 1-2 czy Zdzieszowicami 0-1. Teraz kierunek Czestochowa tez licznik km powinien sie zatrzymac na paru setkach co moze znowu miec znaczenie poniewaz pilkarze w zolto-niebieskich koszulkach wyjezdzaja w sobote rano. Bardzo ciezki teren dla kazdego w tej lidze, przy wspanialej publice ( dla mnie najlepszych w lidze) srednia ilosc widzow 1550 na mecz (poprzedni sezon). Do Rakowa przed sezonem co chwile ''wchodzil'' jakis sponsor wiec teraz zawodnicy nie musza sie obawiac o jakies dlugie zaleglosci tak jak to bylo w poprzednim sezonie (w nastepnym sezonie Rakow ma walczyc o awans) Racovia to przede wszystkim bardzo zdolna i ograna juz mlodziez w II lidze, kolektyw ktorym sie chce grac z dobrym trenerem Jurkiem Brzeczkiem ktory bardzo szybko ich poukladal. Z drugiej strony Elana z Madrzejewskim , Sedziakiem, Kelechim w skladzie wyglada na grozny zespol z przodu i tak jest jesli sa w skladzie skrzydlowi ktorych jutro na pewno zabraknie czyli Radek Mikolajczak (10/1) i Tomek Grudzien (10/1), ponadto zabraknie w Elanie Karola Lewandowskiego nap. (6/1), Mateusza Kaplarnego nap. (1/0) , Rafala Wieckowskiego obr. (7/0) i Lukasza Osinskiego br . (6/0) czterech czasami nawet pieciu z nich to podstawowi gracze. W Rakowie zabraknie podstawowego obroncy Adriana Pluty (9/0). Ciezki mecz, jednak ja wierze w mlodziez z Czestochowy w meczach u siebie i tez w Jurka Brzeczka , wspanialych kibicow , brak pary skrzydlowych w Elanie i to ze na wyjazdach nie radza sobie juz tak dobrze drugi sezon. Remisu wykluczyc w tym meczu nie mozna dlatego wybieram opcje DNB.

Typ 1 DNB
kurs 2.02
stawka 6/10



Tagi: fixy,  fixy.com.pl ,  fixy bukmacherskie, Insider, Insidery, insider bet, insiderbet, dropping odds, spadajace kursy,  Forum Bukmacherskie, ustawki, Chat Bukmacherski, 3 for 3, mecze 3 for 3, Uklady, Kontuzje, Oslabienia, Valuebet, Spadki kursow, Forum z Insiderami


----------



## fixy (Sep 27, 2011)

Źrodlo: http://fixy.com.pl/27-09-15-30-okocimsk ... -t516.html

Na dzisiaj prawdziwy insider z pucharu polski.

Real insider from polish cup league.

Okocimski KS Brzesko - Śląsk Wrocław 
Puchar Polski, Brzesko
Typ: 2 
Kurs: 1.65
Pewność: 4/10 

Jednym z ostatnich meczów 1/16 pucharu polski jest spotkanie 2 liderów swoich rozgrywek. Śląsk to aktualny lider Ekstraklasy, Okocimski zajmuje 1 miejsce w tabeli II ligi. Ale Okocimski to nie do końca drugoligowiec. Niewiele brakowało, a drużyna z Brzeska grałaby teraz w pierwszej lidze. W ubiegłym sezonie Okocimski do końca walczył o awans i przegrał go dopiero w ostatniej kolejce.W tym sezonie zespół z Brzeska jeszcze nie schodził z boiska pokonany, a w ostatni piątek wygrał z wiceliderem ligi aż 5:0. Ruch Chorzów kilka lat temu przegrał w PP z Okocimskim 2:4. To również pokazuje, że zespołów z niższych lig nie wolno lekceważyć. Dla piłkarzy takich zespołów to doskonała promocja, więc nic dziwnego, że w tego typu meczach dają z siebie wszystko. W Okocimskim gra kilku młodych zawodników, którzy kiedyś grali w rozgrywkach młodej ekstraklasy (Wisła, Ruch). Ale wystarczy już o Brzesku. Śląsk w ostatniej kolejce rozgromił u siebie Lecha i tak naprawdę jedzie do Brzeska po swoje, czyli zwycięstwo. Drużynie Lenczyka jeszcze nie udało się dojść dalej niż 1/8 PP a należy pamiętać że jest to łatwiejsza droga do europejskich pucharów, stąd z pewnością chłopaki z Drzymały (kiedyś z Oporowskiej) tego meczu nie odpuszczą.

Mocna kadra Slaska na ten mecz Rafał Gikiewicz, Krzysztof Żukowski, Piotr Celeban, Dariusz Pietrasiak, Marek Wasiluk, Tadeusz Socha, Mariusz Pawelec, Jarosław Fojut, Rok Elsner, Waldemar Sobota, Mateusz Cetnarski, Łukasz Gikiewicz, Łukasz Madej, Cristian Diaz, Piotr Ćwielong, Sebastian Mila, Johan Voskamp, Sebastian Dudek

brak w skladzie Marka Gancarczyka pom. (2/0), Amira Spahica obr.(5/0),Darka Sztylka pom. (7/2) i Mariana Kelemena br .(8) ale ma ich kto zastapic. Okocimski w najmocniejszym skladzie. Ciekawy mecz nam sie szykuje choc liczba kibicow nie powinna rzucac na kolana srednio na ligowe mecze gospodarzy chodzi po 450 osob nawet tyle bylo z wiceliderem. ''Stary lis'' Orest Lenczyk z pewnoscia zmotywuje swoich zawodnikow wiec o lekcewazeniu nie ma mowy, ze strony gospodarzy o mobilizacje ciezko tez nie bedzie. Transmisja od 15:15 w TVP Sport i tam moje oczy beda zwrocone o tej godzinie.



Tagi: fixy,  fixy.com.pl ,  fixy bukmacherskie, Insider, Insidery, insider bet, insiderbet, dropping odds, spadajace kursy,  Forum Bukmacherskie, ustawki, Chat Bukmacherski, 3 for 3, mecze 3 for 3, Uklady, Kontuzje, Oslabienia, Valuebet, Spadki kursow, Forum z Insiderami


----------



## fixy (Sep 28, 2011)

Zrodlo: http://fixy.com.pl/serbia-rumunia-28-09 ... -t519.html

Serbia - Rumunia
ME Siatkarek, Serbia
Typ: 3:0
Kurs: 1.45
Stawka: 4/10

W tym spotkaniu zmierzą się zespoły, które dzieli 27 miejsc w rankingu FIVB(Serbia-6;Rumunia-33). Różnica klas jest duża. Rumunki zdecydowanie grały w najsłabszej grupie bieżących ME. W zasadzie to dzięki słabemu Izraelowi zawdzięczają awans do kolejnej fazy rozgrywek. Serbki grają u siebie i nie sądzę, żeby chciały to spotkanie wygrać rezerwowym składem, ponieważ jest to faza pucharowa, gdzie przegrany odpada. W takich meczach podchodzi się do każdego rywala na 100%. A patrząc na metryczki poszczególnych zawodniczek dwóch zespołów, można tylko nabrać większej pewności, że będzie to jednostronne widowisko.

Tagi: fixy,  fixy.com.pl ,  fixy bukmacherskie, Insider, Insidery, insider bet, insiderbet, dropping odds, spadajace kursy,  Forum Bukmacherskie, ustawki, Chat Bukmacherski, 3 for 3, mecze 3 for 3, Uklady, Kontuzje, Oslabienia, Valuebet, Spadki kursow, Forum z Insiderami


----------



## fixy (Sep 29, 2011)

odlo:  http://fixy.com.pl/29-09-19-45-lietuvos ... -t524.html


INSIDER

Lietuvos Rytas Wilno - KK Buducnost Podgorica
Euroliga Mężczyzn, Eliminacje, Siemens Arena, Wilno
Typ: Handi -13.5 Lietuvos
Kurs: 1.9
Pewność: 4/10

Rozpoczyna się runda eliminacyjna do Euroligi. Dziś presja spoczywa na drużynie z Wilna która po zeszłorocznym powrocie do Euroligi skończyła rozgrywki bez zwycięstwa, dziś musi potwierdzić swoją wartość na arenie międzynarodowej. W ciągu ostatnich 7 sezonów zespół Dzikicia pięciokrotnie awansował do tych elitarnych rozgrywek. Celem zespołu Duducnost jest powrót do rozgrywek po raz pierwszy od 2003 roku. Przewagą Litwinów w dzisiejszych rozgrywkach wydaje się być zarówno doświadczenie jak i atut własnej hali w której wszystkim gra się niezwykle trudno. Nie tylko jednak arena zmagań wydaje się sprzyjać gospodarzom. Niezwykle doświadczona w euroligowych bojach drużyna potrafi podołać najbardziej nawet stresującemu zadaniu. Czarnogórzanie mają niezmiernie dynamiczny i odmłodzony zespół, aczkolwiek na wyjeździe z ekipą starych wyjadaczy nie mają moim zdaniem większych szans, stąd handi -13.5 na korzyść litewskich braci jak najbardziej słuszny.

Good, that we have a local fan who can say more than we can see from our chairs  But it isn't friendly game and i think Lietuvos has a lot to prove in this championship. Montenegro players someone called "young guns" but i saw them in one of latest game and i think they are good guns but with poor ammo. Especially on enemy's ground...

Tagi: fixy,  fixy.com.pl ,  fixy bukmacherskie, Insider, Insidery, insider bet, insiderbet, dropping odds, spadajace kursy,  Forum Bukmacherskie, ustawki, Chat Bukmacherski, 3 for 3, mecze 3 for 3, Uklady, Kontuzje, Oslabienia, Valuebet, Spadki kursow, Forum z Insiderami


----------



## fixy (Oct 1, 2011)

Zrodlo:  http://fixy.com.pl/aris-limassol-ael-li ... -t530.html


INSIDER

Aris Limassol - AEL Limassol
typ: 2
expekt: 1.7
stake: 3

Jak widac po nazwie klubów spotkanie derbowe. Ale ze oba kluby rozgrywają mecze na jednym boisku, to tak naprawde nie ma tu gospodarza. AEL w tym roku ma bardzo dobry skład i ma walczyc o najwyzsze cele w lidze, jak narazie 3 mecze i 3 wygrane. Jesli chodzi o Aris to w 4 meczach 1 punkt i jak co roku walczą o utrzymanie, to i tak samo powinno byc w tym roku. Nie daje im tu wiekszych szans na korzystny wynik.

Tagi: fixy,  fixy.com.pl ,  fixy bukmacherskie, Insider, Insidery, insider bet, insiderbet, dropping odds, spadajace kursy,  Forum Bukmacherskie, ustawki, Chat Bukmacherski, 3 for 3, mecze 3 for 3, Uklady, Kontuzje, Oslabienia, Valuebet, Spadki kursow, Forum z Insiderami


----------



## fixy (Oct 3, 2011)

Zrodlo:  http://fixy.com.pl/boulogne-bastia-3-10 ... -t531.html


INSIDER

Boulogne - Bastia 3.10.11 20:30
Typ : X
Kurs : 3,08
Pewnosc : 4/10

Typowy francuski remis underowy według mnie. 

Boulogne:
Suspended: Antony Lecointe (defender 2/0), Zargo Toure (midfielder 9/0), Guillaume Ducatel (6 midfielder /0).

Bastia:
Kontuzjowany: Gael Angoula (forward 5/0)
Suspended: Yannick Cahuzac (midfielder 7/0), Gilles Cioni (defender 9/0)


Bastia jeszcze w tym sezonie nie zremisowała w meczu wyjazdowym natomiast 3 ostatnie mecze przegrała. Natomiast gospodarze u siebie remisują bardzo często i są przy tym niepokonani. Poziom drużyn jest bardzo wyrównany, o czym świadczą osłabienia i kursy wystawiane przez bukmacherów. Dodatkowym plusem jest spadem kursów na 2,80 u niektórych bukmacherów. Polecam!

Tagi: fixy,  fixy.com.pl ,  fixy bukmacherskie, Insider, Insidery, insider bet, insiderbet, dropping odds, spadajace kursy,  Forum Bukmacherskie, ustawki, Chat Bukmacherski, 3 for 3, mecze 3 for 3, Uklady, Kontuzje, Oslabienia, Valuebet, Spadki kursow, Forum z Insiderami


----------



## fixy (Oct 8, 2011)

Zrodlo:  http://fixy.com.pl/08-10-chrobry-glogow ... -t540.html

14.30 II liga zachodnia
Typ x2
kurs 1.71
Pewnosc 6/10

Chrobry duzo ludzi zaskakuje, dla mnie bez niespodzianki, typowalem ze to zespol ktory spokojnie jest w stanie namieszac w lidze. Ciezki teren dla kazdego w nizszych jak i 2 lidze, druzyna oparta na mieszance mlodzikach i starszych kolegach  Przed sezonem stracili mega gwiazde Mateusza Machaja ktory strzelal i asystowal jak na zawolanie (teraz gra w pierwszym skladzie Lechii Gdansk). Gra opiera sie przede wszystkim na Zbyszku Grzybowskim ktory w przeszlosci straszyl bramkarzy w dzisiejszej Ekstrak(l)asie. Czarni to druzyna ktora ma zawodnikow ale nie ma wynikow, a moze lepiej napisac nie mieli wynikow bo teraz od poprzedniego meczu wchodzi nowa historia, nie ma juz Janusza Kudyby nie tylko w mojej opini slabego trenera, zmiana trenera mysle ze zadziala choc to juz 2 spotkanie z nowym treneiro. Z takimi doswiadczonymi zawodnikami wyniki przyjda i mam nadzieje ze w meczu z Chrobrym. Z pewnoscia pomocna dlon wyciagaja gospodarze w tym meczu gdyz Lukasz Zaremba (bronil na poczatku sezonu,kontuzja, 5/0), Maciej Soboń pom. bardzo duza strata (9/0) i ta najwieksza gwiazda z przodu ktora swieci najmocniej, Zbyszek Grzybowski (12/3) ich zabraknie w meczu z ''nowymi'' Czarnymi pod znakiem zapytania stoja wystepy Sucheckiego (obr. 9/0) i Stasiaka (nap. 8/3) ktory ostatecznie znalazl sie w kadrze meczowej. Bliski wyjazd wiec o zmeczeniu podroza mowy byc nie moze.


Tagi: fixy,  fixy.com.pl ,  fixy bukmacherskie, Insider, Insidery, insider bet, insiderbet, dropping odds, spadajace kursy,  Forum Bukmacherskie, ustawki, Chat Bukmacherski, 3 for 3, mecze 3 for 3, Uklady, Kontuzje, Oslabienia, Valuebet, Spadki kursow, Forum z Insiderami


----------



## fixy (Oct 21, 2011)

Zrodlo:  http://fixy.com.pl/afan-lido-llanelli-2 ... -t575.html

Afan Lido - Llanelli 21.10.11 20:30
Typ : 2 (-1,25)
Kurs : 1,86
Pewnosc : 5/10

Duża różnica klas między tymi zespołami. W dodatku wyczytałem, że gracze gospodarzy będą dziś poważnie osłabieni, co daje im marne szanse w tym starciu. 

Cytuj:
Lido face-up to life without McCreesh
AFAN Lido will be missing several key players for Friday night's home Welsh Premier clash with high-flying Llanelli. 
 Midfielder Liam McCreesh, who was voted the league's player of the season in 2010/11, has now departed as planned to pursue his football career in Australia, while defender Liam Hancock is serving a three-match ban after being sent-off in last weekend's 3-1 defeat at Prestatyn. 
 To add to manager Andy Dyer's selection woes, full-back Kristian James is away on an ill-timed holiday.
 "We will have to patch the side up and give it a go. There's no point in moaning about it, it is what it is and that's the challenge," Dyer told the South Wales Evening Post.
 "If we work hard and frustrate Llanelli we can give them a game, but they have now become a top side in this league and it will be difficult...


Tagi: fixy,  fixy.com.pl ,  fixy bukmacherskie, Insider, Insidery, insider bet, insiderbet, dropping odds, spadajace kursy,  Forum Bukmacherskie, ustawki, Chat Bukmacherski, 3 for 3, mecze 3 for 3, Uklady, Kontuzje, Oslabienia, Valuebet, Spadki kursow, Forum z Insiderami


----------

